# Another first DIY, using Cree XM-L



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

Howdy,

my intention is to build 2 full aluminium lights. One for myself for MTB use and another one to ATV/snowmobile for 12V output. Here is the part list for my project (1 light):

LED: 2 Cree XM-L LED on 20mm star MCPCB from Cutter (*Where i can see availability?*)
Driver: Taskled H6Flex V1.0 (ordered)
Body: Aluminium, machined with max. cooling surface (will post picture once i have a decent design)
Optics: Ledil XM-L Iris or Eva-series. I just ordered a sample kit containing 2 of each lens.
Battery: *Not sure yet, maybe you guys can help me with this one?* I´m not much of an electrician. 14.8V and somewhere between 5-10 amps? Run time should be 2-3 hours.
Wiring: The connectors in scar´s Amoeba look good and simple. *Anyone know where to get them?* Mini-con-x was another choice, not sure about durability on vehicle use.

I thought i use the 3000mA (old 2800mA) table from driver, to get the maximun out of those LEDs. 3A is the maximum for XM-L. Going to need a lot of cooling surface here. *Question is, how much?*
Weight was another issue, but making the cooling fin gaps small enough (2-4mm), i lose more material -> less weight. Aim is about 150-200 gramms.

Lights will be mostly used in winter, so weather protection is crucial.
Let´s start with these few questions, *opinions?*


----------



## BKruahnndon (Jul 17, 2009)

My first question is...
Why so adamant about using the XM-L? 

I do agree, the spec sheets are awesome...but there still isn't any solid real world testing on them. I'd personally wait for others to post results with them before i make big plans.


Battery: 14.8v 5-10Ah is going to be a rather large battery.
Wiring: make sure whatever you end up with, it can handle 3A draw.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Gobi said:


> Going to need a lot of cooling surface here. *Question is, how much?*


I read somewhere some time ago, 2 square inches per watt. In my designs I have tried to work to that rule. The lights still get hot on high when stopped but are nicely cool when moving, even slowly (walking pace)keeps them below 50C.

My microlight has ~1 sq. in. per watt. It gets hot faster when stopped (mostly because it is so small) and does not stay as cool when moving. At a trail riding pace it is only warm to touch. A walking pace will see it get to ~60C with air temps ~8-10C


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

BKruahnndon said:


> My first question is...
> Why so adamant about using the XM-L?


There is no exact reason for using XM-L, almost 1000 lumens with 3A is just amazing. And that's what i'm looking, high power light to outdoor use in snowy conditions.

2 square inch per W sounds about right. Just need to calculate how many watts those LEDs give out at 3A.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

~10W each for XM-L at 3A. Add 10% in driver losses. Dual XM-L will be ~22W. 44 sq. in. of surface area.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

OK point taken :blush: 

Was`nt obvious to me


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for that, 44 sq. in. is about 280 sq. cm. Will use this on my design.


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

Gobi said:


> There is no exact reason for using XM-L, almost 1000 lumens with 3A is just amazing.


Triple XPG R5 @ 3A give 1100 lm. Amazing?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

klynk said:


> Triple XPG R5 @ 3A give 1100 lm. Amazing?


And gives a nice blue light after a few minutes before letting the magic smoke out .

Triple XPG @ 1.5 amps gives 1400 lumens .

So can some one explain why these are better .

yes I have some on order. But dont know why really


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

There is no particular reason to use XM-L's, they are just new and shiny. 

I want try something that is not tested much, whether i fail or not. There is a little amount of money on these, so if i fail, will try something new out. Maybe those triple XPG R5s.


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> klynk said:
> 
> 
> > Triple XPG R5 @ 3A give 1100 lm. Amazing?
> ...


Mentioned triple XPGs @ 3A were certainly meant to be wired in parallel, so each gets only 1A (at least from specified 1100 lumen output it's obvious that _klynk_ had such configuration in mind).

So, no fear of blue light and magic smoke.


----------



## klynk (Apr 18, 2010)

ortelius said:


> Mentioned triple XPGs @ 3A were certainly meant to be wired in parallel, so each gets only 1A.


Exactly. Thanks.


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

The big upside of the XM-L is the T5 and T6 efficiency bins. They also give more light per LED and optic so you might only need one. The down side is the size. It's going to take larger optics to get a decent tight beam for a helmet light. I'm thinking that a Ledil Iris should work out. Smaller 20mm optics will have larger beams.

At this time there are not a lot of optic options yet, but that is sure to change.

These should be shipping soon and I'm sure many are waiting to see what they are like.


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

vroom9 said:


> I'm thinking that a Ledil Iris should work out. Smaller 20mm optics will have larger beams.
> 
> At this time there are not a lot of optic options yet, but that is sure to change.
> 
> These should be shipping soon and I'm sure many are waiting to see what they are like.


I just got order confirmation from Ledil XM-L optic test kit earlier today. It will be shipped tomorrow.

Anyone interest to see some pics? 

Iris has 38mm diameter and Eva lenses 35mm, so there´s not much difference between them. Eva lens has more angle options as listed here:

Eva-XM Diffuser C10684_Eva-XM-D ±10°
Eva-XM Medium C10685_Eva-XM-M ±12°
Eva-XM Wide C10686_Eva-XM-W ±18°
Eva-XM WW C10909_Eva-XM-WW ±29°

as Iris has only 1:

Iris-XM Screw version CA11358_Iris-XM-L-screw ±4°
Iris-XM Tape version CA11362_Iris-XM-L-tape ±4°

As there will be 2 LEDs per light, maybe i should use 1 Iris for long range and the other Eva could be changed based on need.


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

Just received XM-L lens kit, including items above x 2. Now i can go on with my design.
Does anyone know where i can get holder for those Evas? I will ask Ledil, but if someone has info about them, care to share it?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Gobi said:


> I just got order confirmation from Ledil XM-L optic test kit earlier today. It will be shipped tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone interest to see some pics?
> 
> ...


Where did you get the kit from? I'd like to see the iris xm 4 degree please?

Can't find a kit for xml http://www.ledil.com/datasheets/lens_kits.pdf


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

You can order it from Ledil, use code LK122 on field "Other ordering information".
It was 29€ + VAT and shipping.

Took a quickshot. Here is both, tape and screw version of Iris:









Sorry for bad quality, was in hurry to work and used N900.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Gobi said:


> You can order it from Ledil, use code LK122 on field "Other ordering information".
> It was 29€ + VAT and shipping.
> 
> Took a quickshot. Here is both, tape and screw version of Iris:
> ...


Thanks Gobi 
Any chance of a beam shot please?


----------



## Gobi (Dec 12, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Thanks Gobi
> Any chance of a beam shot please?


Sorry, but can't do that.  My Cutter XM-L order state just changed from B/O to Shipped and georges H6Flex is on it's way. So prob will go to next year. 
Going to have a chat with the CNC machinist on holidays. I'm going to bribe him with some metal working tools and tool bits.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Gobi said:


> Sorry, but can't do that.  My Cutter XM-L order state just changed from B/O to Shipped and georges H6Flex is on it's way. So prob will go to next year.
> Going to have a chat with the CNC machinist on holidays. I'm going to bribe him with some metal working tools and tool bits.


Ok no problem, I can wait till then.. I find sweets work well as bribes..
If there old boys werthers originals should do the trick


----------

